# wireless OTA connection



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

I have no problem getting an outside digital antenna hooked up with coax into the house. But within the house, I cannot make a direct coax connection to the flat panel. I need to do something wirelessly. What are the options for this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Rabbit ears" kind of thing. Like the leaf antenna for example...


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

How about a tuner that connects to an antenna and wireless router at a convenient location then sends the audio/video over the house wireless Ethernet to a compatible PC application. I use an HD Homerun.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dettxw said:


> How about a tuner that connects to an antenna and wireless router at a convenient location then sends the audio/video over the house wireless Ethernet to a compatible PC application. I use an HD Homerun.


A relatively complicated and expensive solution. It requires that your viewing/recording devices can deal with the resultant streams.

Cabling is the only practical way to transmit the entire TV spectrum from outside to inside (if the indoor antenna doesn't get it done).


----------

